

Startupmatcher: automated co-founder finding - seiji
http://startupmatcher.com/

======
dfranke
I like that they separate "recognizing good design" from "creating good
design". I'm good at the former but mediocre at the latter -- it's like an NP-
complete problem to me.

------
sbraford
That's pretty sexy. I've been thinking about building something like this for
a while now.

Any plans for a Facebook app?

~~~
seiji
I can give you access to hook into startupmatcher for automated profile
creation if you want to write the facebook part. :)

------
rms
too many questions to answer with no indications of what is required,
especially when all I want to do is see if anyone from Pittsburgh is around.

~~~
seiji
_bzzt_ You fail the reading comprehension portion of the exam. I thought
having "all other fields are optional" in bold would get the point across.

Browsing by location should be showing up in a few days.

~~~
rms
ah, yes, I do it see it there in bold.

perhaps you can make it bolder? :)

------
thomasfl
It needs capabilites to browse startups and persons.

